# strawberries



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

What are the best straw berries to grow in the northern states?


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Earliglow and Sparkle (June bearing), and Ozark Beauty (everbearing) were the most popular when I was living in Michigan.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know what the best variety is, but I really like the flavor of our Tristar strawberries. They are everbearing, so if it's still raining in June, I don't lose the whole crop. Plus, you get strawberries the first year you plant them, which is a plus.


----------

